# Yarn count -- what the numbers mean



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

I found my printed out sheets, and I really hope I don't butcher the explanation! (If I do butcher the explanation, please correct me!!!)

First, the yarn count - the first number noted on American yarns (the "8" in an 8/4 cotton, for example) - is the number of yards spun from one pound of fiber. Since yarn can be spun all sorts of different ways, an arbitrary number has been chosen for each fiber. For cotton, size 1 = 840 yards per pound.

So, for an 8 cotton, that means that it's spun so that it is 6,720 yards/pound. The "4" in an 8/4 cotton means the yarn has 4 strands plied together. To be redundant, an 8/4 cotton means that each of the 4 plies has been spun so that the strands are 6,720 yards per pound.

For linen, size 1 = 300 yards per pound (commonly written yd/lb).

Wool isn't sized the same way at all, and is just purchased as yards per ounce. For weavers, worsted means a hard, smooth yarn with all of the fibers running parallel to each other. Woolen means a softer, hairy yarn with the fibers going all over the place. These really need to be felt and evaluated in person unless you're using a known and trusted brand.

Silk is sized by denier, wich means threads per square inch. Honestly, when I've used silk I've bought it in person so I could see it and make sure it was a size I could use.

In Canada and Europe, the sizing numbers for cotton and linen are reversed. So our 8/4 cotton would be their 4/8 cotton. That can cause some confusion when ordering online.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow that explains a lot, thank you so much Jen.

Would it be too much to ask you to copy the #'s for the yarn count? If it is too much I'll understand. Or maybe you can scan it? Do you remember where you got the chart?

Thanks again, Jen


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

The only chart I've been able to find is for warp setts (how close to space warp on the loom). The yarn count info is a couple of photocopied sheets I got at a class I took several years ago. 

I know I've seen a different way to explain the yarn count, but I haven't been able to pinpoint that book yet. I'll keep poking through the pile.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you Jen! You explained it fine I just want more information :shrug: Call me greedy but I need to learn and know this stuff. You are the only person so far who has been able to give me any sort of info on this stuff.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Look what I just found  

http://www.interweave.com/weave/handwoven_magazine/files/yarn_chart.pdf


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sweet! Just printed that out!


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

Great find!


----------

